# Furry species with high amonts of non-anthros?



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 19, 2009)

Tyrannosaur furries seem to be almost entirely non-anthro.

I've heard there's a lot of non-anthro gryphons and dragons.

What other species have a lot of non-anthros?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

Most dinos are usually feral
Except Shark who should get a medal
They're still pretty hot
With those scales they've got
But fuck with them at your peril


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Most dinos are usually feral
> Except Shark who should get a medal
> They're still pretty hot
> With those scales they've got
> But fuck with them at your peril



D'awww.  n.-.n

Um... yeah, dinos and probably dragons as well.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 19, 2009)

Well depends on your meaning of Anthro.

For most people it just means any species with human like features, and "nonanthro" would be like a normal size bunny that can think/talk/act like a human. It works for gryphon and dragons/dinos species.

And "anthro" animal would be like a humanize/bipedal white tiger, most popular with wolves, foxes, and tigers or any animal that can't naturally walk on two legs or have a body shape closer to humans.


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 19, 2009)

People should learn already just how hawt scalies are. :3


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 19, 2009)

eternal_flare said:


> People should learn already just how hawt scalies are. :3


Indeed.


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 19, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Indeed.



I don't think you can agree so easily when you don't know what  it means by "hawt". >:c


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 19, 2009)

eternal_flare said:


> I don't think you can agree so easily when you don't know what  it means by "hawt". >:c


Shutup the hawtness Guilmon.


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 19, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Shutup the hawtness Guilmon.



I won't shut up to the one less hawt than me. >:c


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 19, 2009)

eternal_flare said:


> I won't shut up to the one less hawt than me. >:c


._. Oh it's going dowwwwwnnn.


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 19, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> ._. Oh it's going dowwwwwnnn.



down with the setting sun. :3


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 19, 2009)

Haha scalies.


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 19, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Haha scalies.



better not stick your nose in, canine. >:c


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 19, 2009)

eternal_flare said:


> better not stick your nose in, canine. >:c


Let's gang up on the nonbeliever ;V.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 19, 2009)

I dunno, I've always thought of theropods as being nearly anthro even in feral form.  Many anthro furries have tails, so the presence of a tail doesn't exclude them being being anthro.  Bipedalism seems to be the main trait of an anthro character, and theropods are bipedal.

If I had to choose a reason to classify feral theropods as not anthro is that the structure of their hip & the large tail makes it so that their bodies are normally vertical, not horizontal.  But when you're having bipedal theropods with clothing, weapons and other such human-like traits... that distinction is a pretty thin one.

Not that I mind feral creatures, of course.  Feral dragon >>> anthro dragon, in my opinion.  <3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 19, 2009)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Tyrannosaur furries seem to be almost entirely non-anthro.
> 
> I've heard there's a lot of non-anthro gryphons and dragons.
> 
> *What other species have a lot of non-anthros?*



All of my original species... Roose and his kind, included.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> All of my original species... Roose and his kind, included.


That's not really a high amount of non-anthros, though, since they're your original species and no one else uses them.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2009)

Marine mammals have a tendency to be feral.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 19, 2009)

My next fursona will be a cute floofy plankton.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That's not really a high amount of non-anthros, though, since they're your original species and no one else uses them.



Point taken...


----------



## Morroke (Sep 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Marine mammals have a tendency to be feral.



Most of them also look pretty fucking ridiculous as anthro.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 19, 2009)

I thought I fucking moved this.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Most of them also look pretty fucking ridiculous as anthro.


This is true. Especially the really muscular ones. That's just weird.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> This is true. Especially the really muscular ones. That's just weird.


 Yeah... I tend to draw my fursona non-anthro or 'Feral'. It just looks better and more natural.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2009)

I just thought of another one. Griffins are usually non-anthro.


----------



## Carenath (Sep 20, 2009)

Dragons, particularly the non-furry kind.


----------

